# Better understanding TRT



## Smoke eater (Jan 30, 2020)

So everything I have read about people taking test is that cycling test seems to end in TRT. Is this because they don’t use PCT right and effectively? Or is it because supplementing test is that great no one wants to get off?  Or the third option is they do get off and totally screwed normal function and have to resort to TRT? 

i am curious about starting a test cycle but idk of this will affect me for the rest of my life negatively unless I use TRT for the rest of my life?  Is there any proven way to cycle test without harming natural test production in the long run?


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 30, 2020)

Short answer, no. You may recover. You may not. I didn't do any aas until after I went on trt. 

Personally,  I think doing a cycle, then pct, and then nothing is all kinda silly. Takes your body on this whole roller coaster.


----------



## Smoke eater (Jan 30, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> Short any, no. You may recover. You may not. I didn't do any aas until after I went on trt.
> 
> Personally,  I think doing a cycle, then pct, and then nothing is all kinda silly. Takes your body on this whole roller coaster.



i understand that thought, going through a cycle of feeling great and making improvements just to stop and revert back to normal self. Is there any thing people take that you can cycle and effectively keep gains from? Other than diet of course.


----------



## snake (Jan 30, 2020)

Get BW now and test your TT. That would be your starting point. For all you know, you're already low. You go on a cycle and then everything returns to what it was before and you blame the cycle for a previous existing condition.


----------



## Smoke eater (Jan 30, 2020)

snake said:


> Get BW now and test your TT. That would be your starting point. For all you know, you're already low. You go on a cycle and then everything returns to what it was before and you blame the cycle for a previous existing condition.



just had blood work for work. Test is at 495, I’m about to be 30.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 30, 2020)

Smoke eater said:


> just had blood work for work. Test is at 495, I’m about to be 30.



What's your free test


----------



## Smoke eater (Jan 30, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> What's your free test



Free Test 73.8


----------



## snake (Jan 30, 2020)

Smoke eater said:


> just had blood work for work. Test is at 495, I’m about to be 30.



Good man! Are you concerned about having children or just being stuck on TRT for life? I'm no expert but from what I have seen and heard, test only will give you the best shot at recovery.


----------



## Smoke eater (Jan 30, 2020)

snake said:


> Good man! Are you concerned about having children or just being stuck on TRT for life? I'm no expert but from what I have seen and heard, test only will give you the best shot at recovery.



i concerned about both. I’d like to have kids here soon in the next few years. Also I’m worried about having to rely on a supply for the rest of my life. Although everyone I ask says they’d do it all over again. 
 What do you mean when you say test will give me the best shot at recovery?


----------



## Smoke eater (Feb 1, 2020)

Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## snake (Feb 1, 2020)

Smoke eater said:


> i concerned about both. I’d like to have kids here soon in the next few years. Also I’m worried about having to rely on a supply for the rest of my life. Although everyone I ask says they’d do it all over again.
> What do you mean when you say test will give me the best shot at recovery?




Just run Testosterone. Forget other compounds.

There's a lot that go into conceiving a child and with today's modern medicine, they can do a lot. Sure, stack the odds in your favor when wanting to have a child but you're only half the equation and the easier half.


----------



## snake (Feb 1, 2020)

Double post


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 1, 2020)

The other option you have is to wait. Be natural, keep training, have kids. A lot of guys dont mess with gear until later in life simply to avoid these issues.


----------



## CJ (Feb 1, 2020)

If you want kids, you can have mine. I'll even deliver them to you. :32 (20):


----------



## Smoke eater (Feb 1, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> If you want kids, you can have mine. I'll even deliver them to you. :32 (20):



haha let me check with the wife


----------



## CJ (Feb 1, 2020)

Smoke eater said:


> haha let me check with the wife



It's easier to ask for forgiveness than it is for permission.


----------

